# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #204 Attempt easy Tasks as if they were difficult, and difficult as if they

## Admin

Aphorism #204 Attempt easy Tasks as if they were difficult, and difficult as if they

In the one case that confidence may not fall asleep, in the other that it may not be dismayed. For a thing to remain undone nothing more is needed than to think it done. On the other hand, patient industry overcomes impossibilities. Great undertakings are not to be brooded over, lest their difficulty when seen causes despair. 


  


More...

----------


## Dipen Guha

History repeats itself. Historians repeat each other.

----------


## Dipen Guha

Art is long.life is short. Everyone longs for long life. None longs for old age.

----------

